# Nutzen von Alpha-Kanälen (Urschleim)



## K-REAL (1. August 2003)

Da ich im Moment ein paar Texturen erstellen möchte (für ein Spiel)und mir sagen lassen habe dass sie mit alpha kanal/kanälen besser sehen, hätte ich dazu gern ein paar grundlegende Informationen, da die Photoshop Hilfe das ganze dahingehend erläutert. Welchen Nutzen haben bei Texturen die AlphaKanäle? Und welche Arbeiten sind direkt im Alphakanal zu machen und welche auf der normalen Ebene. Und inwieweit brauche ich dafür eine Ebenenmaske? An sich habe ich ja schon einige Texturen gemacht, aber der Umgang mit Alpha-kanälen is mir neu  , habe bisher ausschliesslich mit Ebenen gearbeitet. Hoffe, mir kann jemand weiter helfen. THX schonmal!


----------



## nanda (1. August 2003)

Im Grunde ist ein Alphakanal dasselbe wie eine Ebenenmaske.

Schau mal in den alten Thread hier. Scroll nach unten und schau Dir mal Kapital 9 an (nochmals ACHTUNG: ohne DSL längere Ladezeit).

Für Texturen benötigt man den Alphakanal überwiegend, um mit dem Rendering-Filter > Beleuchtungseffekte ein Relief in das Bild zu bekommen.


----------

